# Handwriting trouble due to hypothyroidism?



## Flowergirl

I have Hypothyroidism and for a while handwriting problems. I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing this, and if this could be related to this illness 
I understand, that probably my handwriting also changed, because i use nowadays the computer often as well and do not write as much as i used to write at school (even though i remember that my writing was there also strange and was a bit hard to write). But actually what i am feeling is that i can not control well the pen...etc. I already tried special pens that are easy to hold etc..but it does not help. My hand sometimes feels like shaking a bit as well. 
Maybe it is crazy that i am thinking maybe it is related to hypo...


----------



## Andros

It very well could be. Most of us w/hypo have experienced severe brain-fog and this of course can affect the synapses in the brain.

Everything in the entire body is slowed down when hypothyroid.


----------



## Flowergirl

Thank you for the reply, Andros.

Then i really think this could be then the reason in my case.....and strange a very few times/days it is better, but it is rare.


----------



## Andros

You can turn up info by Googling Neurology, hypothyroid


----------



## bigfoot

I've also had trouble with writing at times -- either I get the order of my letters mixed up, or else I can't remember the proper words, etc. I can also get very bad brain fog at times, which sure doesn't help. I agree with Andros, it could be related to what you are dealing with. Also, FYI, I know what when my adrenals have been all goofy, it can create problems with writing, too. So if it isn't directly attributed to your thyroid issues, it could be from something related, or even something as mundane as a flare up from gluten sensitivity, Celiac, allergies, etc.

If you're really worried, I'd look into a neurologist consult. This kind of stuff is right in their ballpark.

hugs6


----------



## Flowergirl

bigfoot said:


> I've also had trouble with writing at times -- either I get the order of my letters mixed up, or else I can't remember the proper words, etc. I can also get very bad brain fog at times, which sure doesn't help. I agree with Andros, it could be related to what you are dealing with. Also, FYI, I know what when my adrenals have been all goofy, it can create problems with writing, too. So if it isn't directly attributed to your thyroid issues, it could be from something related, or even something as mundane as a flare up from gluten sensitivity, Celiac, allergies, etc.
> 
> If you're really worried, I'd look into a neurologist consult. This kind of stuff is right in their ballpark.
> 
> hugs6


Thank you for your reply! 

When you had the writing problem did you also have problem with writing normal..i mean to have a nice handwriting? My main problem is that the way i write look terrible (and basially all the time different), even when i force myself to write nice i just can`t. I do not have problem with mixing up leters but maybe the look how i write. It is like i can not control to write the way i want..

To have my adrenals checked i need to have get checked cortizol?

For celiac i had an exam last year (not the genetic one just a normal one and all my antibodies came out negative).


----------



## bigfoot

On a good day my handwriting is crisp and uniform (thanks to drafting classes). On a bad day my handwriting can get more sloppy and transposed.

Yes, to check adrenal function you want to ideally do a take-home 24-hr. either urine or saliva collection, broken into different time periods. Otherwise, with a standard lab test for cortisol, it's just a snapshot in time. That's probably a wide enough net to catch true Cushing's or Addison's Disease, but not likely enough to detect the subtleties of "adrenal fatigue" (which itself is highly debated between doctors).

Good to hear the antibodies for Celiac came back negative! If you are going to venture into salivary testing, they can also do a test for gluten sensitivity (which is not the same as the Celiac test).

I think it's also important to make sure your thyroid medication is as optimized as possible. Like Andros said, being hypo can definitely mess with things, too.


----------



## Flowergirl

Today i received my rt3 and t3 results, and if i count right it indicates t3 resistance. I have read that it can also cause handwriting problems.


----------



## Sadface

My handwriting has changed a lot in the past few years. It's almost hard to write, to get it right. I don't write that much anymore but when I write addresses on envelopes, even my own, it's hard to read it. It's almost like the pen has its own life and I can't control it.

I've never thought about it being related to the thyroid but it would really make sense.


----------



## Christine Jane

I'm glad it's not just me! My handwriting was once neat, but I seem to have trouble now keeping the letters of a uniform size. I thought maybe it was lack of practice...between computers, tablets and smart phones there is a much lesser need to write than there once was. But when I do try to write something neatly, it never quite meets my old standard. I do have what seems to be permanent neuropathy because of pernicious anaemia that went untreated until it became critical, and I suppose that is going to affect my fine motor skills?!


----------

